# المبادرة إليهم بالإنكار



## Huda

السلام عليكم
لا أستطيع فهم العبارة التالية التي تحتها خط على أرجو أن يتكرم أحد ويشرحها لي. العبارة من كتاب مختصر أصول مذهب الشيعة الأثنى العشرية لعلي هاشم البحراني

ثم يأتي الاعتراض الأكثر صعوبة وهو أن هذه الكتب الأربعة مأخوذة كما يقولون من أصول معروضة على الأئمة، وأصول الكافي عرض على مهديهم فقال بأنه كاف لشيعتنا! وصاحب من لا يحضره الفقيه «أدرك من الغيبة الصغرى نيفاً وعشرين سنة»( ).
فلم لم يعترض الأئمة على ما فيها من موضوعات؟ لم يجد صاحب كشف الغطا جواباً إلا الفزع إلى التقية التي هي متعقلهم إذا أعيتهم الحيل فقال: «وأنه لا يجب على الأئمة المبادرة إليهم بالإنكار ولا تمييز الخطأ من الصواب لمنع التقية المتفرعة على يوم السقيفة»

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

